# Update.



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am feeling fine and working hard. I have talked to my counselor and understand some of my D fears a little better. I plan on talking to a D lawyer on my next day off.
I have been avoiding her at all costs and it feels great. I don't talk unless I have to and I don't seek her out, she has been kinda seeking me, but only on certain days(seems Really fake)
The other day she told me some of my advice was really good(odd behavior). One day at a time, I get better and better.:smthumbup:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep moving in this direction.

You will be better for it!


----------

